# No More Moving Tv In Our 25rss



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

z family action

very nice work, looks like it came from the factory that way.

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

drobe5150 said:


> z family action
> 
> very nice work, looks like it came from the factory that way.
> 
> ...


Great Mod!!! - I will be copying that one after I return from my vacation.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks Great








Have to show the boss this one.

Don


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

That looks great!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice job! Have been trying to talk my DW into a LCD but she keeps saying no.

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good to me, just can't talk myself into the $$$ yet.

One thing to take note of if you don't like tthe 1/8 plug in the front of the Jenson.
If you drop the Jenson unit down from the self to get at the rear wiring, The are RCA plugs in the rear of it for the aux in feature. Some creative wire routing and you could get them completly hidden and no longer have the plug in the front of the unit.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Awesome!!!!







I love it and will have to show my husband. We have a LCD also and have been trying to figure out what to do with it so we don't have to move it all the time.

Thanks for the pictures!!









Karen


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would love to do this mod but I'm not sure where I would mount it in the 28 BHS. I don't have to contend with the end slide but I would love to not drag around the bigger TV.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Swwwwwwweet!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Absolutely Awesome Mod!!! Wish I could afford the TV!!









Jason


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

z-family said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very Nice MOD
We are looking for a new tv for the home and OB.
I wonder what's the best location in the 27?I would like to watch tv late night in the bedroom. or be able to move it around from the front to the BR. Anyone with a 27 have any ideas?
jan


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice mod Z. I was going to mention that too, keeping it secure during travel. Perhaps some sort of clip on the rear of the screen that could secure it and hold some weight too. Otherwise it looks really nice. A mod to envy for sure


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jan,

Just get two!!! One at the end of the kitchen cabinet and one in the bedroom......
It's just money!!! You gotta spend it!!!!!























Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

I mounted my TV the same way. I took out the standard coaxil plug and installed a new plug for the dvd and cable. I also installed a 110 plug behing the drawers to hide dvd power cord. I ran dvd cables behind the drawer to hide them also.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=1012


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

LOVE IT!









We were thinking about doing the same thing in our 28RSDS, but wasn't sure if it would work with the slide in. Your pictures answered our questions.

An absolute great looking job you did! When can I expect you over to do ours?


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Along with the stability issue while traveling, how do you think the cabinet will do with the added weight on the side? Awesome mod, is it still working great? I am ready to go buy one to keep from moving the TV in and out every trip! Great job!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, what's the make and model number of the TV??


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[quote name='z-family' date='Jun 29 2005, 11:23 PM']
We bought and mounted a 17" jvc widescreen tv next to the kitchen cabinets over the old space for the tv. We wanted to be able to move the rear slide in without moving and unpluging the tv every time. I beleive that this is in the 25rss and the 28rss. We don't watch alot of tv, but if we do its dvd's on rainy days or late at night. We wanted a widescreen because most dvd's are in this format. here are some pics...

Hi, 
Thanks alot!! I'm not able to lift much, and most ANY TV weighs 30-40 pounds, and I HATE moving the darn thing and putting it under the booth seat to keep it from floundering around. I have the 27RSDS, and think this would work superfine!







Also like the idea of hooking the sound to the factory speakers. I LOVE the stereo throughout.......course, I love music, and we play cards or games and listen to music. action 
Darlene


----------

